# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  سوال : راس گیری چک

## Mahdi-563

سلام به همه دوستان و برنامه نویسان عزیز

من یه برنامه نوشتم واسه حساب کتاب یه شرکت

حالا باید یه گزینه اضافه کنم واسه راس گیری چک ها و توسایت و اینترنت خیلی سرچ کردم چیزی پیدا نکردم

چند تا برنامه حسابداری که این امکان را داشتن هم یکم برسی کردم ولی چیزی به مخم خطور نکرد.

اگه دوستان لطف کنن فرمول شو قرار بدن ممنون می‌شم

----------


## babak_delphi

فکر کنم بهتره با یک حساب دار یا دانشجوی حسابداری مشورت کنید
چون به هر حال شما مشکلتون مشکل برنامه نویسی نیست ظاهرا و در مورد نحوه محاسبات و فرمولها مشکل دارید که این هم مربوط میشه به مباحث حسابداری

----------


## someCoder

اگر درست یادم باشه، راس چک اینجوری حساب میشه:
اول اینکه بجای تاریخ چک، مدت زمان مونده تا رسیدن چک رو قرار بده. مثلا زمان چک فردا میشه 1 و زمان چک 10 روز دیگه میشه 10.
حالا میانگین زمانها رو با وزن مبلغ حساب کن و این میشه راس.
یعنی اینجوری:
A = مجموع زمان چک ها
B = مجموع (زمان چک * مبلغ چک) ها
راس چک ها = B تقسیم بر A

البته که چون تا حالا استفاده نکردم، مطمین نیستم. فقط یه دفعه یه جایی دیدم و این الان یادم بود. با نرم افزارهای موجود مقایسه کن. اگر مثل هم بود که یعنی درسته. اگر درست بود، اینجا هم بگو تا بقیه کسانی که دنبال میگشتند، پیدا کنند.

----------


## Cave_Man

همون طور که بارها گفته شده سعی کنید نظام مهندسی رو زیر رعایت کنید و از اصول اون پیروی کنید.شرکت های در پیت زیادی هستند که بدون کارشناسی اقدام به توسعه سیستم ها میکنن و در پایان هم خودشون متضرر میشن و هم مردم رو اذیت میکنن.توسعه نرم افزار هم باید با اصول خودش انجام بشه بنابراین سعی کنید این اصول رو رعایت کنید تا به موفقیت برسید.
شما انیجا نمیتونید حسابدار پیدا کنید و اکثر کسانی هم که ابراز عقیده میکنن بر اساس حدس و گمان و غیر کارشناسی صحبت میکنن. در این موارد باید از یه مشاور استفاده کنید .شما مجبور نیستید خودتون همه کاره باشید تا به هدف برسید خصوصا درمورد سیستم های حیاتی مثل مالی اگر متوجه باشید میفهمید که بهترین توصیه به شما همین نکته هست  تا از خسارات حتی غیر قابل جبران جلوگیری بشه.

----------


## sohrab o

این لینکو بررسی کنید
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...d.php?t=221222

----------


## ali_amir

> اگر درست یادم باشه، راس چک اینجوری حساب میشه:
> اول اینکه بجای تاریخ چک، مدت زمان مونده تا رسیدن چک رو قرار بده. مثلا زمان چک فردا میشه 1 و زمان چک 10 روز دیگه میشه 10.
> حالا میانگین زمانها رو با وزن مبلغ حساب کن و این میشه راس.
> یعنی اینجوری:
> A = مجموع زمان چک ها
> B = مجموع (زمان چک * مبلغ چک) ها
> راس چک ها = B تقسیم بر A
> 
> البته که چون تا حالا استفاده نکردم، مطمین نیستم. فقط یه دفعه یه جایی دیدم و این الان یادم بود. با نرم افزارهای موجود مقایسه کن. اگر مثل هم بود که یعنی درسته. اگر درست بود، اینجا هم بگو تا بقیه کسانی که دنبال میگشتند، پیدا کنند.


فكر كنم فرمول داده شده اشتباه باشد
شما بايد يك تاريخ را در نظر بگيريد وتعداد روزهايي را طول كشيده  كه هر چك پاس شده ويا تا اين تاريخ هنوز پاس نشده محاسبه نمائيد وسپس مجموع روزهارا بر تعداد چكها جمع نمائيد 
مثال
فرض كنيد تا اين تاريخ مجموع روزهايي كه چكها پاس شده ويا هنوز نشده از تاريخ صدور ميشود 100 روز وتعداد چكها هم ميشود 10 آنگاه راس چك ميشود 10/100= 10  روز

----------


## mehdimdp

سلام
من این برنامه(رأس گیری چک) رو خیلی وقت پیش ها نوشتم . برات میذارم اینجا ببین انشاءالله به دردت بخوره

----------


## benyaminrahimi

http://segalpardaz.ir/%d8%b1%d8%a7%d...c%d8%b1%db%8c/   راس گیری

----------


## argess

سلام. یک مقاله در مورد راس گیری چک نوشته ام و یک نرم افزار راس گیری چک رایگان که می تونید از اونها استفاده نمایید.

سوالی داشتید در همین جا مطرح نمایید در خدمت هستم.

این مطلب را هم ببینید 

راس گیری چک

----------

